

What does "Heroku" mean? - endlessvoid94

I'm trying to find a name for my new project and I'm wondering if anyone knows the significance of that name.
======
johng
Well, it's kind of taken anyway though, right?

<http://heroku.com/>

~~~
endlessvoid94
Ha. Yes, obviously. I wasn't looking to name it that, I was just trying to
research how they came up with that name

;-)

------
iliketosleep
the significance of the name is that it sounds cool :)

~~~
endlessvoid94
Haha alright, I was curious if it was made up or if it was something from a
foreign language or ancient culture or anything like that.

thanks

